# Is this a good deal?



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I just saw this ad on Kijiji, and while I don't really need a lathe, I have considered one. Just wondered if it was a good deal. Appreciate your comments.
Thanks, Deb
Craftsman Lathe For Sale - London Tools & Hardware For Sale - Kijiji London


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Deb,

I do not recommend Craftsman lathes :nono:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OK Thanks Bob!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie can tell you more about his nightmares with Craftsman lathes when he comes along. I have never heard anyone speak good of them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It wold be a starter wood lathe for me (I have used metal lathes), but I don't want one that is going to have issues. It's hard enough to learn something new without doing it on crappy equipment. I appreciate the advice. Like I said no rush or need for one, but I hate to pass up a good deal ..lol.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

This it just my 2 cents  and I will 2nd Bob's post,,

I can call them down with the best of them 

That one is about 150.00 to high for a good used one,,look for one that comes with a face plate,dogs,spur,live center and a good 3 jaw chuck..I would suggest you look around for a good used Shop-Smith that you find for about 300.oo or so with all the good stuff,,,I'm not a big fan of the ShopSmith but for the lathe and a horz.drilling it's hard to beat plus you can use it for other jobs,most lathes take a Big foot print in the shop,so to say you want a tool that can do many jobs with one motor so to speak...once you have the turning done you need to do the next step to the stock..


But if you want one just to lean on ,you can find many for about 125.oo bucks 
It's just a tool that can spin the stock for you...

======



CanuckGal said:


> It wold be a starter wood lathe for me (I have used metal lathes), but I don't want one that is going to have issues. It's hard enough to learn something new without doing it on crappy equipment. I appreciate the advice. Like I said no rush or need for one, but I hate to pass up a good deal ..lol.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Deb,

As always, BJ is spot on! I would like to toss yet another option into the ring. Mini lathes can do a lot of turning and in most cases will handle about any job the casual hobbiest can throw at them except for bowls over 10-12 inches. Nice small foot print, yet plenty of power and options just like the big boys have. That being said, one of the best values on the market while maintaining reasonable quality can be found at this link.

Turncrafter Pro 1/2HP Variable Speed Midi Lathe at Penn State Industries

They have various models available so be sure to look around. My first lathe came from them and I was as happy as I could be with it. These lathes have a good reputation and you seldom ever hear anyone talk bad of them. A great starter lathe in my opinion.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes Bob I saw one of those at Busy Bee tools.  I was there while a fellow was buying one, he was another beginner. Then the salesman started telling him all the different "accessories" he would have to buy. I bet he spent closer to $400.00 before he left there. OUCH!
I have seen some interesting setups on the internet where people use a floor drill press as a verticle lathe. I already have one of those  Maybe that's all I need?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You are right Deb..... it is not the machine that costs so much, but the tools and accessories that will eat you alive. I would be afraid to guess how much I have invested in my turning area of the shop  My wife would skin me alive if she were to ever add it all up


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ I think a shopsmith is overkill for me. It would have been perfect in my tiny basement shop in my old house. 
Bob I saw those Turncrafters recommended in another post on the forum. They are a very good price. I will definetly keep them in mind! Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Maybe right now but think down the road to the 1st. time you want to make a turning about 3ft.long or 12" in diam..once you start turning it will come,, you need to take my word for it..you start out with small and short stuff and then over night your turning big stuff like a log clock,bed post,table legs,etc. but then you may get stuck in the rut with the small stuff,bows,pens,etc.. like many do 

That's what's neat about the SS once your are done with it you can fold it up and get your floor space back almost  unlike the normal lathe 

Good Luck 
=====


========



CanuckGal said:


> BJ I think a shopsmith is overkill for me. It would have been perfect in my tiny basement shop in my old house.
> Bob I saw those Turncrafters recommended in another post on the forum. They are a very good price. I will definetly keep them in mind! Thanks


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Deb I would walk no make that run from the C-man lathe. They are a total pain. I had two and all I did was fix them. My first one was from my brother like the one you have shown. Speeds are also way to high for turning anything but spindles. The second variable speed C-man had more time being fixed than I turned on it. The seventh or eighth time it broke down it went to the metal pile.

If you want to start turning I would suggest the Turncrafter Pro VS as Bob suggested or the Jet Mini lathe. Also the Rikon Midi which will turn up to a 12" bowl is excellent. I have the bed extension and can turn up to 40" table legs with it. I have one and love it. Of course Bob didn't tell you I have the Rikon, Jet 1220 Variable speed and the Nova DVR XP. Been turning 4 yrs now and pretty much self taught.

As was said the lathe is the cheap part. It is the tools and accessories that can get expensive but if you look around you can get started pretty well with a little investment. Ask and you will get lots of info and help.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bernie good info there. I am liking what I am reading about the Turncrafter. If decide to take the plunge and buy a new lathe that will probably be the one. I am sure the Woodturning section of this forum will be filled with questions from me if I do.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Bob said:


> You are right Deb..... it is not the machine that costs so much, but the tools and accessories that will eat you alive. I would be afraid to guess how much I have invested in my turning area of the shop  My wife would skin me alive if she were to ever add it all up


Make sure you have someone briefed for when you go! In SMEE we had an arrangement to handle members' workshops sales for them after they'd gone.

Years of telling their wives, 'Oh, it didn't cost much!', left their widows very vulnerable to sharky dealers, as they'd no idea of what the true value of their workshop was..

Morbid thought, I know, but widows were usually amazed at what we raised for them.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Peter,

Not to worry as I have every receipt in a folder for everything I bought out there. It is sealed and marked "To be opened in the event of my death only" :lol:

Just kidding on the last line, but the receipts are for real.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

From looking at the pic of the lathe, there is one big problem.
It's the way the motor is mounted (I had one), if you want to make larger bowls that are about 6 inches diameter or more, when you reverse chuck it to finish the bottom, the motor is badly in the way and you can't do it


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> To be opened in the event of my death only


I gotta make one of them folders..LOL


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob said:


> I would be afraid to guess how much I have invested in my turning area of the shop  My wife would skin me alive if she were to ever add it all up


Funny... my wife seems to have vague rememberances of how much she spends on her scrapbooking hobby... but then she might be doing me a favor in not letting me know!


----------

